# Southern Ireland to France Ferry tickets wanted



## darrmont (Jan 30, 2006)

I am planning on going to Spain /Portugal for a few weeks in the spring (Feb - Mar) and would like to know if anyone knows of a cheaper way to book the crossing from Rosslare to Cherbourg


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

I haven't checked recently, but there used to be a route between Dublin and Le Havre, but I suppose that (if it is still running) is liable to be more expensive as it is longer.

Tony


----------



## Eamonn (Feb 19, 2007)

Try Celtic Link from Rosslare to Cherburg.......they are a no frills service
Food and cabin is included in the price and food is very good.....and as much of it as you want
The boat is primarily for truckers so no bands/disco etc or people that have consumed too much
I have travelled with them and will do so again

During the summer (not sure about winter) there is a crossing from Cork to Roscoff with Britany ferries.....very expensive by all accounts
Irish Ferries from Rosslare have a new boat on the go.....have not heard any reports yet

They are the only routes from Ireland to France

Eamonn


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have a look here
chapter


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Have always travelled with Irish ferries. Rosslare/Cherbourg/
New boat now since Dec 1st.

www.irishferries.com

Brittany ferries very expensive.
Celtic ferries a little cheaper.
Irish ferries cheapest.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Yep, I agree with Nora & Neil the lowest price I was able to find is Irish Ferries. www.irishferries.com.

If I remember corectly it was about 450 Euro return fare, which included a 2 berth cabin when we travelled out in April 07.

They have a new boat this year, so looking forward to that this year


----------

